# RecipeDB - JSAA Clone



## MarkBastard (25/6/10)

JSAA Clone  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               4 Votes        Brewer's Notes See http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?autocom=recipedb&code=show&recipe=1169   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.35 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.04 kg TF Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 35.1 IBU   Efficiency 65%   Alcohol 4.4%   Colour 25 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days


----------



## Gout (25/6/10)

Hi Mark, what yeast did you use?

I like the look and sound of this, and will try and brew it in the coming weeks with Whitbread ale yeast (as i have it)


----------



## hoohaaman (25/6/10)

I think 3-4% Amber malt would top it off beautifully :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (25/6/10)

Gout said:


> Hi Mark, what yeast did you use?
> 
> I like the look and sound of this, and will try and brew it in the coming weeks with Whitbread ale yeast (as i have it)



I think there's two recipes (a glitch in the database that happens often) This one: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1169 says 1056.


----------



## Gout (26/6/10)

Thanks Manticle, I also have some 1056 so i might do a split batch to taste the difference between the English and clean US Ale yeasts


----------



## felon (26/6/10)

Hi Mark, I was just wondering what your mash temp was.


----------



## MarkBastard (26/6/10)

I usually mash this around 66/67 degrees but it won't make that much difference IMO. It's another reason why this is a great beginner brew.

As for Amber Malt, you don't really need it. The chocolate gives the colour and the crystal / choc combined give a fantastic flavour.

I use US05 yeast, but again any clean yeast should be fine. Don't get too hung up on fine details for this one. It's the Willamette and spec malts that make this beer what it is.

If anyone wants to do this as an extract use 3L of LME instead of the BB Ale Malt.
For a partial use 2kg of BB Ale Malt and 1.5L of LME.

I've done this as an extract, a partial, and an all grain. All three were great. AG was the best of course.


----------



## felon (27/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I usually mash this around 66/67 degrees but it won't make that much difference IMO. It's another reason why this is a great beginner brew.
> 
> As for Amber Malt, you don't really need it. The chocolate gives the colour and the crystal / choc combined give a fantastic flavour.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark.


----------



## fawnroux (31/5/11)

Great recipe.

I am enjoying a partial version I did of this. I used 3kg ale malt and the specs the same. Mashed at 66/67 for 60 mins. 70 for 20 then 75 for mashout. 90 minute boil Bumped up the OG with 600g dried malt extract to 22 litres. OG of 1.050, FG 1.017. 3 weeks in the fermenter at about 20-22.

2 weeks in the bottle and this is tasting great. The colour is perfect and the chocolatety richness on the palate rocks! The flavour on the US-05 needs to settle a bit still, but all and all, a very quaffable ale.

Loving it.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (5/5/12)

thefawnroux said:


> Great recipe.
> 
> I am enjoying a partial version I did of this. I used 3kg ale malt and the specs the same. Mashed at 66/67 for 60 mins. 70 for 20 then 75 for mashout. 90 minute boil Bumped up the OG with 600g dried malt extract to 22 litres. OG of 1.050, FG 1.017. 3 weeks in the fermenter at about 20-22.
> 
> ...




I made this several times using US-05, but then changed to S-04. To me it seemed much closer to the original.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (11/10/12)

I have this carbing up in a keg at the moment, early tastings are extremely nice... really smooth with a really nice chocolately finish. IMO not as 'rich' as the commercial version, however I find this version much easier to drink.

I used Safale 05 which finished dry - next time might try an English Yeast to see the difference.

Cheers Mark, another great recipe that I will definately brew again no doubt.


----------

